# Calorie hungry Mdrol...Diet help?



## eddiebrain22 (Aug 7, 2008)

hi people

started a course of mdrol last week, 20mg e/d, but havent seen much gains in bulk/mass...just feel tighter and muscles hardened?

typically i try and eat as much as possible obviously, typical day would include

10am

pint of milk and yoghurt

12pm

1 1/2 chicken breasts in fajitas with peppers tortillas and onions

2pm

pasta in sauce

5pm

post workout shake

8pm

sirloin steak, jacket potato, veg

i know i need to improve calorie intake, have been hitting about 3250kal per day and about 180g protein...any ideas on how to 'up this', as im eating a lot, dont think i can take much more! lol.

btw, i am 5 ft 7, and weigh 70kg.

workout plan:

monday:

chest and triceps

a) bench press

B) incline dumbells

c) decline dumbells

d) dumbell flyes

e) dips

f) cable straight bar underhand grip

g) cable straight bar overhand grip

h) tricep kickbacks

(any other tricep exercises to really help make em grow?!)

i know skullcrushers are good, i find the technique hard though.

wednesday:

back and biceps

a) bent over rowns

B) close grip cable rows

c) lat pulldowns

d) wide grip upright rows

e) incline hammer curls

f) ez bar standing raises

g) preacher curls

friday:

shoulders and traps

a) arnie curls

B) deltoid raises

c) straight arm cable lifts

d) lateral deltoid raises

e) shrugs

dont really do leg workouts at the moment.......


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

to be fair it needs more work, tbh you have only 3 meals a day and 1 doesn't have any protein in, milk and yogurt for breakfast isn't the best you need more carbs there, other wise to me its just a snack , you best bet is to look at the diet section .


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Eddie - supplement with Whey to increase protein easily.

Also eggs are your friend. Add to one to a few meals through the day to easily dump cals.

10am - Need some complex carbs here such as oats, around 50-75g. Add 30g whey and 2 eggs. 200ml of milk if you must.

12pm - sounds good

2pm - Pasta, 250g lean mince, small serving of pasta sauce & green veg

5pm - PWO - 50g Whey, 50g Maltodextrin/Dextrose or some other fast digesting carb

8pm - Steak, Baked Spud, Cheese, Salad, 1 egg

10:30pm - Mixed blend of proteins such as Midnight Express from Boditronics, 1 egg, almond butter


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

invisiblekid said:


> Eddie -
> 
> 10:30pm - Mixed blend of proteins such as Midnight Express from Boditronics, 1 egg, *almond butter*


just out of interest why almond butter ?? not seen that one in a diet for a night time meal/snack


----------

